

Insight into WordPress Blog spam - thelostagency
http://lostpr.es/research/insight-blog-spam/

======
thelostagency
Everyone hates blog spam no matter if it’s comment or trackback spam but I
thought I would look into it and see if there is any common elements and yes
I’m amazed how much it’s still used. So I thought I’d gather some comment data
from this blog but also SEOMeetups.com.au that is regularly spammed as people
try to build links and drive referral traffic back to their affiliate links,
social profiles, youtube clips, clients websites and their own sites.

I managed to export and filter 10,119 spam comments and started playing around
with the data in Excel to see what insights I could learn from blog spam left
from the 31st July 2011 until the 12th January 2014.

